# 2 Can El Cheapo Brew



## johnno (21/10/03)

Hi all,

As I'm still happy at this stage to just brew the Kits out there I was thinking of doing a 2 can brew as I have heard and read about them.

I want to use Bilo or Coles noname brand But Im not sure about how to go about it.
Do You still need to use a sugar or dextrose to get it to ferment out or is the malt in the cans enough?
Is there any advantages to this method. 
What about the yeast. Should I use both packs?

All feedback appreciated.


----------



## JWB (21/10/03)

:chug: G Day Jonno.


I have brewed the two brew method a few times...the results varied quite a bit..
using two bitters was the best result....there is enough malt in the two brews to ferment out to about 5% alcohol so extra dextrose is not needed........using the two yeasts is ok but its still wont ferment out as much as a liquid yeast....
you will find the end brew is a little thicker and syrupy than you wanted but still a good drink....


Try it....you never know you might just brew a winner...

Good luck..

JWB


----------



## jayse (21/10/03)

i would only make it to 19-20 litres with two cans not 23 as you would ussually with a kilo of sugar.
you don't need to add anything else at all.basically you doing a all grain brew.exept the work has been done for you by the brewery they use the same process to make the cans as they do to make their beer the only thing is they have removed a lot of the water from the stuff in the cans to allow it to be packaged into 1.5 kg cans etc.

yes use both packets of yeast.


----------



## johnno (21/10/03)

Thanks jayse,

I will try that and see how it works out.


----------



## johnno (21/10/03)

Thanks for the info JWB.

I will give it a go but I dont think I'll be trying to brew a winner.


----------



## Linz (21/10/03)

Johnno,
I mentioned the two can brew in another thread. I said 2 cans of bitter, and I also said a can of stout and a can of lager. I mentioned the lager on an understanding that lagers are GENERALLY lower hopped than ales.Therefore a can of lager would be CLOSER to unhopped malt, than a can of ale or bitter,to replace the kilo of "sugar"

I havent done this as yet but am busting to give it a whirl once I have solved my grain delemma.


----------



## crackers (22/10/03)

From another forum i tried boiling up 2 cans of coopers stout with some water and just as it started to boil remove from the heat 
topped up the fermenter to 20L , including a 1.5L wyeast 1084 irish ale starter.
it turned out pretty bloody well, it was a little dryer mouthfeel and not quite as creamy as guinness, but it didnt last long in storage.
going to do this one again soon.

crackers


----------



## johnno (22/10/03)

Thanks for all the advice everybody.
Crackers, I might wait till next autumn and try that stout. Sounds pretty good.

I noticed at Coles there is a choice of Draught and Lager in the cheap brands. 
Is the Draught closer to an ale or a lager?
Hmm for a few dolars more I might splurge and go a Coopers Ale and el cheapo lager.
See how that works out.


B)


----------



## Snow (22/10/03)

Tonight I'll be bottling my Old Dark, which is just 2 cans of Coopers Classic Old Dark, with 250g dark crystal and 150 chocolate malt boiled for 10 mins and 25g Fuggles added for flavour and aroma. I used Irish Ale yeast. It tasted fantastic when I racked 2 weeks ago. I'll give you an assessment in a few weeks after bottle conditioning.

- Snow


----------



## Batz (22/10/03)

Now that something you'll be able to get your teeth into Snow !
:blink:


----------



## johnno (6/11/03)

Hi all,
I have got 2 cans of draught from coles. I was thinking of boiling one up for 10 mins or so with some hops as I dont want it to be on the sweet side.
Any suggestions as to what hops would benefit this brew would be welcome.

Cheers B)


----------



## PostModern (6/11/03)

Johnno, the problem will be that the beer will be too bitter rather than too sweet. The kit expects another kilo of unhopped fermentables and but you're combining 2 cans of hopped extract. Boiling for a little while to drive off some of the isomerised hop extract would balance the brew well, as Snow has done.

I think a little bit of tettnanger hops for aroma would go well in a Draught.


----------



## johnno (6/11/03)

Thanks PostModern,

I will give it a go this weekend. 
Hope my experiment goes well.

B)


----------



## Murray (6/11/03)

Hmm, you would expect extra sweetness from the use of malt extract instead of dextrose etc. I would expect the extra hopping from two cans to balance that out. Most hopped cans are underhopped anyway.


----------



## mike (11/11/03)

Hi Guys,

I have tried the two can method and don't think much of it..I would rather make two batches than one for the price of two.

I really think that the el cheapo brands are proberly made by coopers or morgans anyway...


----------



## F|sh (12/11/03)

ok really stupid question

wat is a two can method and how does it work? im fairly new to this and only done 5 brews and two are only really drinkable :S


----------



## crackers (12/11/03)

a 2 can brew is just using a second can
instead of dry malts or sugars.

its similar to an allgrain brew but collecting the wort work has been done for you.

crackers


----------



## jayse (12/11/03)

just a thought but can you call doing two cans brewing?
really all you are doing is fermenting. all the brewing has been done for you.
so this makes you a home fermentor not a home brewer.

sorry just stirring.
please fell free to cut me down to size for these stupid comments.


----------



## crackers (12/11/03)

jayse,
i would cut you down

BUT...

you could be onto something there.

crackers


----------



## big d (12/11/03)

careful jayse
dont want to fuel kit v partial v ag bickering
as long as we are all happy with the outcome we can only prosper and thrive of all the grouse feed back on this site.
what did those costume wearing blokes say....
all for one and one for all

cheers
im going for a beer :chug:


----------



## johnno (12/11/03)

hehehehe
i'll have to tell everyone now that I home "ferment"


----------



## jayse (12/11/03)

i thought that might ark up a debate.

this isn't actually my thoughts but something that was being talked about on craftbrewers.
if you go by the dictionary meaning of brewing this is true.

anyway i meant it in a light hearted fashion.
iam don't think iam any better for my brewing techniquies.
ALTHOUGH MY BEERS ARE.


----------



## BrentonSpear (12/11/03)

Jayse, is craftbrewers still a yahoo group? I seem to have lost them in my list of groups.


----------



## jayse (12/11/03)

no more yahoo.
check here.
http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Digest/


----------



## Justin (12/11/03)

Too late for me. Yahoo has my email address and is literally pumping it full of enlargement adds and debt reduction adds. Arggg!!


----------



## BrentonSpear (12/11/03)

Pity. The new format is way to difficult to read and navigate through.


----------



## johnno (17/12/03)

Just cracked one of these open. Bottled about 3 - 4 weeks ago. Seems to be pretty ok.
Actually i very happy with it. It pours a nice head and holds it a while. While I'm no tasting expert I cant taste any off flavours like vegemitey banana type stuff etc.
But like i say im no expert. I put on a Coops real ale one week after this. Did that with a brew booster. Had to taste that yesterday. This has much more body. the other is a bit thin compard to this. I have been worried coz the weather has been so hot that it may go a bit off or whatever. I store in a dark place but its got no temp control. 
Reckon I will do something like this again.
anyway thats my experience with this method so far


----------



## mick (20/12/03)

jhonno,


why r u so worried about the hot weather ? I love it ! faster ferment faster mature ?

as long as u keep the temp reasonible, say under 25' there should be no worrys.


in summer if i want a cheap quick beer I will put down a coopers and keg all within 7 days !


Its not my best ever beer but I don't complain on a hot day watching a storm come in and feeling a little tipsy and thinking about the fact that I made this beer !



I love the summer, fast process and big drinking on hot summer nights !!


Cheers


----------



## johnno (20/12/03)

mick,
Coz i'm new to this i havent been sure about how things would turn out. With fermenting i can ususally keep the temp down even thogh its a struggle. But after I bottle i've got no where to store where it is constantly cool. I dont have a keg system so i'm at the mercy of the weather. My house gets stinking hot everywhere. 
none of it has gone off so far so thats ok. thats what i'm talking about.
ive been in the shed when the outside temp is 35 or so and its over 40 in there.
I wasnt sure how the ber would react to temps like this. but so far so good.  

cheers


----------

